# R5 vs R6 Log colors compared



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 10, 2021)

I created this quick little video comparing the colors of the R5 and the R6 when shooting video in log. I also apply the same basic Canon Lut. Not the most dynamic scene but I saw some reviewers saying the R5 and the R6 had noticeably different colors. Personally I do not see it.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 20, 2021)

I thought it was with skin tones that people report the difference?

Not saying you‘re wrong or tests invalid but the scene you filmed was very muted and had virtually no colours to compare. The tree was also different.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 20, 2021)

The differences depend entirely on the colors in the scene and the light used to capture it. If the CFA's are even slightly different between two cameras then the color output at some light wavelengths will be different, and this is exacerbated if the light has similar dips and troughs in it's wavelengths.

In some scenes under some light two cameras might seem identical, in other scenes with different lighting and different subject colors those same cameras can be very different.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 20, 2021)

@Gazwas Yeah I have seen footage where the R6 is warmer then the EOS R for skin tones, I think Potato Jet did a good video on that under controlled lighting. For me and my workflow color correction\matching has been less of an issue then trying to match the sharpness of the R5's HQ 4K when shooting on the R6.

I really like the R6 4K 60, it is noticeably sharper than the line skip 4K 60 on the R5. The R5's 24fps and 30fps HQ is amazing and if I am shooting something that I know I will not need multiple clips I use that most often. 

For most of my stock footage I use the R5's 8K RAW, the flexibility of it is hard to beat and my clips are no more then 30 seconds (still takes my overclocked i7-8700K with dual Nvidia 1080 Ti's to its knees exporting it) but the ability to crop in and still be sharp is great. I can get 3 or 4 quality clips from a single take. 

I do agree the scene is not the best, I had not intended to move the shot at all but a humming bird came by when I was setting up the R5 shots and I could not resist


----------

